# Wifi on A8V deluxe AMD 3000+

## spOOwn

Hello, 

I want to enable my build-in wifi card on ASUS A8V with 3000+ S939, but when i launch  

```
iwlist ra0 scanning (or scan)  
```

 , there is no result of scan. A friend have a centrino, and he have to power on his wifi card with a button, if he doesn't do that, he also have no result of scanning... So, my question is how to enable my wifi card ?? Something to set up ?? or anything else ??

P.S: there is wifi network near my computer.

Thanks...

----------

## RayDude

 *spOOwn wrote:*   

> Hello, 
> 
> I want to enable my build-in wifi card on ASUS A8V with 3000+ S939, but when i launch  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

The first step is to figure out which driver to use. 

Does it work when you boot the Gentoo Install CD or Knopix?

That would be the easiest way to find out which drivers you need.

The next method to figure it out is to log in as root and do an lspci looking for wireless lan entries.

Once you know the chipset, search gentoo forums and google to figure out which driver to use. If you're very lucky you'll have a driver supported by linux, if not you'll have to use ndiswrapper and the windows driver.

Raydude

----------

## spOOwn

my driver is the RT2500 , it seems to be working on gentoo, but i can't enable it !!

can you help me ? i already install the driver !!

----------

## Daishi

What's the output of iwconfig?

-Fredric

----------

## spOOwn

here is the output of iwconfig :

```

ra0       RT2500 Wireless  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Bit Rate:11 Mb/s

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:60  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

This morning, i try iwlist ra0 scan , and it works two times, and after still not working, this was the first that iwlist ra0 scan work !!!

----------

## javlinz

Are you trying to associate your wireless card with a router?  You can use iwconfig to choose an essid.  If you have encryption on, you will need to provide the key also.  Use iwconfig --help for the syntax.  After your wireless card is associated, you can use ifconfig to configure it manually.  If your router is acting as dhcp server, you can use dhcpcd to configure it automatically.  I hope that helps.

----------

## RayDude

 *spOOwn wrote:*   

> here is the output of iwconfig :
> 
> ```
> 
> ra0       RT2500 Wireless  ESSID:""
> ...

 

I notice that you only have a 60% rating on your link quality and a signal level of 0. Until you get this working it would be a good idea to move the system closer to the router.

Raydude

----------

## spOOwn

so, now is working, i had to ifconfig the wireless card, and then was able to scan the area...

And like RayDude say, i have a poor signal... 

I tried this command to tune the card : 

```
 iwconfig ra0 sens XX
```

 but it seems not working with my wireless card, 

my driver is RT2500 , does anyone is able to change the sensitivity ?? 

Even if i 'm close to the other cell, i have a poor signal ( close near 1 m away) ...

----------

## RayDude

 *spOOwn wrote:*   

> so, now is working, i had to ifconfig the wireless card, and then was able to scan the area...
> 
> And like RayDude say, i have a poor signal... 
> 
> I tried this command to tune the card : 
> ...

 

That's bizarre. 1m away and bad signal is strange.

Are you running with the US? Because the wifi frequencies vary a bit from country to country. You have to set the carrier frequency for your wifi to match your wireless router.

Raydude

----------

## spOOwn

I'm in Europe (Belgium)

Now, it's working, and i can share my data with another laptop, and send and receive date up to 1.5 Mo, (802.11 b) , but the signal still seems poor, very strange...

----------

## RayDude

 *spOOwn wrote:*   

> I'm in Europe (Belgium)
> 
> Now, it's working, and i can share my data with another laptop, and send and receive date up to 1.5 Mo, (802.11 b) , but the signal still seems poor, very strange...

 

Did you make sure that linux is configuring the wifi card for the correct frequency? I'm not sure where that information is: but I know its got to be out there somewhere.

Raydude

----------

